# erythromycin dosing question



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

i ordered some erythromycin to quickly remove BGA, on the label it says 1 pill for every 10 gallons so this is what ive done. 

my question is do i dose this amount every day or do i dose and wait for a week?

i have started dosing Excel, Nitrogen , Potassium ,and Flourish to help my tank continue to be algae free after this treatment. i hope these are the correct ferts to be using


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There are different recipes, but here is what I have done:

First dose, 1 pill (200mg) per 10 gallons. 24 hours later, 20% water change, and another dosing at 1 pill per 20 gallons, and repeat that three more times.

So say you have a 30 gallon tank:

Day 1: 3 pills
Day 2: 1.5 pills
Day 3: 1.5 pills
Day 4: 1.5 pills
Day 5: 1.5 pills

Total of 9 pills in that example.

BGA starts to die day 3 or 4, but it is important to continue dosing all 5 days.

Dosing Nitrates should help to keep BGA away, as well as good circulation and regular water changes.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I thought the dosage was 200 mg / 10 gallons which is what the OP has posted. The way I've dosed for BGA was full strength the first day followed by 50% dosing for the next 4 days, cleaning out dead BGA along the way including a 50% water change midweek and then another at the end of the 5 days. This has been a few years ago but I got the directions from a "famous" planted tank expert whose name I can't remember at the moment  .


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry... need some coffee. I meant 1 pill per TEN gallons. The example was correct.


----------



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks for the info i was a little confused with the dosing part as it says nothing on the bottle about continuing for 5 days


----------



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

dosing was finished yesterday the tank looks and smells like it used to. the algea is gone and i believe i corrected the cause with a few more plants and the correct ferts supplied to the tank.

my dosing schedule 40 gal. tank

day1 4 pills
day2 30% WC 3 pills
day3 3 pills
day4 30% WC 3 pills
day5 4 pills 
day6 50% WC Finished Hooray for me!!!

no ill effects to anything in tank that i can see


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Congratulations! After killing all the BGA you usually see a nice growth spurt in your plants too... be it from the nutrients supplied by dead BGA, or perhaps the missing layer of blue green over their leaves.


----------



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks wasserpest

now im on to needing some aquascaping assistance if you got any lemme know i posted over there


----------



## solution7 (Oct 29, 2008)

HungrySpleen said:


> i ordered some erythromycin to quickly remove BGA, on the label it says 1 pill for every 10 gallons so this is what ive done.
> 
> my question is do i dose this amount every day or do i dose and wait for a week?
> 
> i have started dosing Excel, Nitrogen , Potassium ,and Flourish to help my tank continue to be algae free after this treatment. i hope these are the correct ferts to be using


Where do you purchase the erythromycin?
/


----------



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

solution7 said:


> Where do you purchase the erythromycin?
> /


i bought mine from http://www.plantguild.com/


----------



## solution7 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you !


----------

